# Concours 222 carnauba wax



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Evening Folks,
Going through a few different waxes on my misano red tt eg. Collinite cream wax , Nxt2 from Meguiars and meguiars ultimate cream wax.These were from small samples by the way . I've read various reviews on carnauba 222 wax which all seem very positive. Just wondered if any one has tried this on misano red. So far I find that NXT 2 wax tops the bill for summer use and possibly collinite for winter protection .
Saw a pic. of a black ttrs but don't know what was used to achieve an incredible finish. Most carnauba waxes seem to cost incredible money for a small tub of wax but concours 222 seems to be not so ridiculous . Thoughts appreciated. Pete


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I use a canubba wax by g3 it comes in a round tub with polishing thing with it and it's 27 pound from halfords , great results ,easy to use and great results !


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Rs adam said:


> I use a canubba wax by g3 it comes in a round tub with polishing thing with it and it's 27 pound from halfords , great results ,easy to use and great results !


I might give that a go mate 

Daz


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I would defo recommend it , I would clay it first then polish then wax , lengthy process but worth it in the end


----------

